# [Solved]2 Probleme (zusammenhang?) qt / 2inst pakete blocken

## Asmodan

Hallo,

ich da 2 größere Probleme (für mich zumindest).

Ich versuche "emerge kde-meta" , doch leider bricht das immer beim ersten Paket "x11-libs/qt-3.3-8-r4" ab, warum diese Version installiert werden soll verstehe ich nicht so ganz da ich schon qt-4.3.1-r1 drauf habe.

Fehlermeldung von qt-3x:

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NAch einigen Versuchen das Problem zu lösen bekomme ich inzwischen eine 2. Fehlermeldung:

asmokiste ~ # emerge --update --newuse --deep world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the net-misc/mDNSResponder package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

über emerge -p --update --newuse --deep world  habe ich rausgefunden:

[blocks B     ] net-misc/mDNSResponder (is blocking net-dns/avahi-0.6.20-r2)

[blocks B     ] net-dns/avahi (is blocking net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5)

sind aber ja beide installiert. Egal welches der beiden Pakete ich versuche zu löschen "emerge -C avahi // mDNSResponder" , es klappt nicht, deinstalliert ist es dasnn, nochmal deinstallieren geht nicht, aber kiste behauptet der block ist immernoch da.

Weiter Infos dazu nötig?

Danke schonmal im voraus....Last edited by Asmodan on Sun Sep 23, 2007 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

qt-3.3-8-r4 wird vom aktuellen KDE benötigt,qt-4.3.1-r1 ist in einem anderen Slot installiert und wird eigentlich erst ab KDE4 benutzt.

Zum Block Problem:

Hast Du schon mal beide deinstalliert?

----------

## Asmodan

Ja hab beide deinstalliert, aber mDNSResponder musste ich wieder installieren da das wohl von kdelibs benötigt wird....

avahi weiss ich noch nicht weswegen das drin war, selbst installiert hab ich das nicht....

----------

## nikaya

"emerge --depclean -av" und "revdep-rebuild" schon probiert?

----------

## Asmodan

asmokiste ~ # emerge -depclean -av

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

myaction clean

myopts {'--pretend': True, '--changelog': True, '--verbose': True, '--noreplace': True, '--debug': True, '--emptytree': True}

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

-------------------------------------

revdep-rebuild:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') (no parents)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.4', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

.......................................................

----------

## nikaya

Könnte noch das Expat Problem sein.Mache mal ein "revdep-rebuild -X".

----------

## Asmodan

hab auch die kompletten schritte vom letzten absatz versucht....

klappt leider nicht, bricht mit dem qt paket ab, Fehlermeldung so wie oben:

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [../../../bin/uic] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/uic'

make[2]: *** [sub-uic] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer'

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools'

make: *** [sub-tools] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-3.3.8-r4.ebuild, line 219:   Called die

 *

 * (no error message)

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4/temp/build.log'.

 *

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

----------

## Asmodan

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libexpat.so.0, needed by /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetElementHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetDoctypeDeclHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserFree'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetCharacterDataHandler'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ErrorString'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParseBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_ParserCreate'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_SetUserData'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetErrorCode'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetBuffer'

/usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so: undefined reference to `XML_GetCurrentLineNumber'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

So wie ich diesen bereich verstehe gibt es entweder libfontconfig bei mir nicht oder libexpat, aber wie kriege ich die außer mit den sachen aus dem link gefixt?

----------

## nikaya

```
emerge -1av XML-Parser fontconfig
```

 und dann nochmal versuchen.

----------

## Asmodan

Ja das wars, jetzt klappts, danke für die schnelle Hilfe....

----------

